# New RTA recommendations please



## Viper_SA (3/11/16)

Hi all,

I currently run two OBS ACE tanks, which I really enjoy, as well as a 4ml Melo III. Thing is though, the commercial coils on the Melo III is getting to me, and the RBA available for it just looks way too fidgety and shyte. Not really a fan of ceramic coils, since I can not find any replacement coils for my COV Defiant tank, and it wasn't all that great to begin with, for me anyways. So, I'm looking for another RTA that is easy to build, has good flavor and low maintenance. I don't require massive airflow and seldom build below 0.4 ohm for my tanks. Usually in the 0.4 - 0.7 ohm range. 

Any suggestions welcome


----------



## Glytch (3/11/16)

Serpent Mini all the way.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OhmzRaw (3/11/16)

The serpent mini 25 mm will be an excellent choice. It comes with a dual deck and a single coil deck which gives you more options with your builds. Since you build near 0.4 then the single coil deck is exactly what you want to use. Wicking this RTA is very much similar to the subtank mini and so is building on it. The flavor it produces is great and that's expected due to its small size. 



Sent from my SM-P555 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (3/11/16)

Serpent mini 25mm definitely. Moonshot also gives good flavour but can be a real PITA to build on

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Chronix (3/11/16)

Have to agree with @OhmzRaw and @Glytch - the serpent mini 25 is a great option


----------



## Viper_SA (4/11/16)

How does the 22mm Serpent Mini compare to the 25mm?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RichJB (4/11/16)

Are you looking to build single coils or dual, @Viper_SA? I assume you're building single in your Ace tanks. The 25mm SM has both single and dual decks, the 22mm only single. If you're happy with just single coils, I'd also consider the Merlin. It's basically the Ace (ie offset Velocity deck so you have the whole deck space for just a single coil) but also has the benefit of a baffle to cut down the bottom airflow for a more restrictive or MTL draw. SM 25mm gives you single coil deck along with traditional Velocity dual coil deck, but the bottom airflow is fixed.


----------



## Viper_SA (4/11/16)

Only issje I have with the 25mm SM is te size. Won't look as good on the RX200s, as it will push the sleeve to the sides etc. Not really phased about single kr dual coils, nor MTL, as I have 5 reos with mtl atties


----------



## RichJB (4/11/16)

Ah, OK. With atties <24mm it's always an issue because there are only about three left on the market, heh. Even the new 'Mini' Merlin is 25. So the original full-sized was 23, the Mini is 25. Go figure. If you were just after flavour with no size restriction, I'd also suggest the Griffin Plus or the OBS Engine, which Vaping with Vic reckons are the two best flavour tanks around atm. But they're both 25mm.


----------



## Scissorhands (5/11/16)

Have you tried a 25mm tank on your RX? I personally think the 0.5mm overhang is negligible 

As others have stated, the SM25 is a great choice, with that said, i do believe the OBS engine will be the next FOMO tank, good luck!

Available @
http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/new/products/new-obs-engine-rta

Review

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (5/11/16)

I too can vouch for the Serpent mini, as you know I'm a simple vaper, Reo/o16/26ga/rayon is my happy place but the Serpent mini has been absolutely painless to use. I have the 22mm version and I love it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (5/11/16)

RichJB said:


> Ah, OK. With atties <24mm it's always an issue because there are only about three left on the market, heh. Even the new 'Mini' Merlin is 25. So the original full-sized was 23, the Mini is 25. Go figure. If you were just after flavour with no size restriction, I'd also suggest the Griffin Plus or the OBS Engine, which Vaping with Vic reckons are the two best flavour tanks around atm. But they're both 25mm.


I just got an OBS engine last week and I really like it.plus great build deck.


----------



## Viper_SA (5/11/16)

Thanx for all the inputs, but after purchasing a pair of Skullcandy Crushers this morning, the rta has been sidetracked

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (5/11/16)

When you have funds again consider the Sapor V2 RTA, it has a condensed chimney and moderate airflow, very flavourful.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (5/11/16)

I must admit, getting the Skullcandy Crushers on special at Makro for R800 was a bargain. Has built in bibration to mimic base sounds. So chuffed right now! No rta can compare to that, hahaha


----------



## stevie g (5/11/16)

So head phones with haptic feedback, sounds awesome excuse the pun

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (5/11/16)

Viper_SA said:


> How does the 22mm Serpent Mini compare to the 25mm?


I would like to know the same thing?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Tockit (14/11/16)

Mage Rta, flavour for days. And it's 24mm 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/11/16)

I have the OBS engine and Serpent 25. They are both excellent tanks. OBS has the best filling system and leak proof. But can only do dual coil where the serpent does both.


----------



## Tockit (15/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> I have the OBS engine and Serpent 25. They are both excellent tanks. OBS has the best filling system and leak proof. But can only do dual coil where the serpent does both.


How is the flavour on the OBS engine, i was looking for an OBS engine to go with my hohm slice after selling my MAGE with my previous setup. From all the reviews i saw on it they all said flavour production was great.


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/11/16)

Tockit said:


> How is the flavour on the OBS engine, i was looking for an OBS engine to go with my hohm slice after selling my MAGE with my previous setup. From all the reviews i saw on it they all said flavour production was great.


Im using it on the hohm slice as well. But it was heavy on the battery firing at 60W its wasnt lasting. Then what i did is use the twisted coils that come with the serpent mini. put those in the obs and raised them quite high. Happy vaping at 35 W


----------



## Kalashnikov (15/11/16)

Mostly in fact im using the serpent mini with hohm slice. I think its much better suited as its shorter and needs less power because single coil.


----------



## Tockit (15/11/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> Im using it on the hohm slice as well. But it was heavy on the battery firing at 60W its wasnt lasting. Then what i did is use the twisted coils that come with the serpent mini. put those in the obs and raised them quite high. Happy vaping at 35 W


Yeah my preferred range is 35 to 40w aswell and battery life at these wattage's is decent and lasts me the whole day. running a .33 or .43 dual coil build in the MAGE.


----------

